# Robby the robot to be auctioned



## Jeffbert (Nov 1, 2017)

At this time, there is no estimate for the starting bid. Where will I put him, if I win?   Interesting article, briefly covers Robby's history, great pictures, too:

The original Robby the Robot goes up for auction


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2017)

Let's hope this robotic icon gets a good home.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow, he must be getting on in years. Does he squeak when he walks?


----------



## Jeffbert (Nov 3, 2017)

Old robots never die, they just end up in museums or man caves.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Feb 12, 2018)

Ah good old Robby, how I loved him in "Forbbiden Planet".
A truly outstanding film, it holds it's own even today.
Hope he goes to a good home.


----------



## logan_run (Feb 14, 2018)

If i had the $ i would buy it.


----------



## K. Riehl (Feb 22, 2018)

Sold for 5.3 million to private bidder. I hope it is someone like Paul Allen or Spielberg who then puts it on display.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 22, 2018)

Curses! I was so close to having $5.4 million to bid.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yeah, me too!
If only (sigh).


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 26, 2018)

5.3M. Chump change.


----------

